# Enigma pairings - possibilities?



## danos (Jun 4, 2007)

Could anyone give me a clue as to the possible offspring of these two pairings? Thanks in advance!

1) dreamsickle x co dom snow raptor

2) dreamsickle x co dom snow tremper enigma het raptor


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

This is taken from one of the morph caculators available on the net

The Leopard Gecko Morph Calculator

not from inside my head! it is a basic breakdown on the first pair,

12.5% Super Snow Enigma (1 Copy) Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe 
25% Mack Snow Enigma (1 Copy) Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe 
12.5% Super Snow Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe 
25% Mack Snow Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe 
12.5% Enigma (1 Copy) Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe 
12.5% Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe 

You will no doubt get a very confusing long as your arm list later from some self professed Gecko genius or Bull:censor: idiot! I mentioned no names I hasten to add!


The second pair I would not pair together as both are Enigmas and in my personal opinion could only invite enhanced enigma syndrome! I know some have done it this year but when I asked them about the outcomes they did not reply! only making me thing the worst,


----------



## danos (Jun 4, 2007)

so i wont be able to get a super nova from those outcomes?


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> so i wont be able to get a super nova from those outcomes?


Yes, 12.5% Super Snow Enigma (1 Copy) Tremper Albino Eclipse Patternless-Stripe That is a super nova.:2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

danos said:


> 1) dreamsickle x co dom snow raptor


There are other results, But the most offspring you can expect is the below.

[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow = .

Talbino eclipse normal.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma hyper aberrant.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow. 
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma super snow.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

danos said:


> 2) dreamsickle x co dom snow tremper enigma het raptor


If your doing this breeding, Be really sure. You "could" be doubling the chance of Enigma syndrome offspring, Be really sure both breeders have not got Enigma syndrome them self.

There are other results, But the most offspring you can expect is the below.

[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X [1C]Talbino snow enigma SPLIT Supre snow/HET Eclipse = .

Talbino eclipse normal.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.
Talbino normal HET Eclipse.
Talbino aberrant HET Eclipse.
Talbino hyper aberrant HET Eclipse.
Talbino striped HET Eclipse.
Talbino reverse striped HET Eclipes.
Talbino patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma hyper aberrant.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma hyper aberrant.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.
[1C]Talbino enigma HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma aberrant HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma hyper aberrant HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma striped HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma reverse striped HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino enigma patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma aberrant HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma hyper aberrant HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma striped HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma reverse striped HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino enigma patternless reverse striped HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow striped SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow. 
Talbino snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipes.
Talbino snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
Talbino snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse. 
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
[2C]Talbino eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipes.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipes.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Eclipse.
Talbino eclipse super snow.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma super snow.
[2C]Talbino eclipse enigma super snow.
Talbino super snow HET Eclipse.
[1C]Talbino super snow HET Eclipse.
[2C]Talbino super snow HET Eclipse.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> You will no doubt get a very confusing long as your arm list later from some self professed Gecko genius or Bull:censor: idiot! I mentioned no names I hasten to add!


*SORRY, DID YOU SAY SOMETHING.*








*
*


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> If your doing this breeding, Be really sure. You "could" be doubling the chance of Enigma syndrome offspring, Be really sure both breeders have not got Enigma syndrome them self.
> 
> 
> Even an Enigma that isnt showing the sydrome can have babes with syndromes! so choosing is not an option! just luck!
> ...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> Even an Enigma that isnt showing the sydrome can have babes with syndromes! so choosing is not an option! just luck!.


Ofcourse, I was just pointing out that it could be doubled when breeding two Enigmas, 
And even more so if any of the breeder Enigmas express enigma syndrome, 
Enigma to Enigma till we know more is a area that involves the highest risk to potential future Enigma offspring Produced. 




tonkaz0 said:


> Who me? say something Chippy! why would I need to do that when you do a good enough job yourself!. like Ive said before! no names its just that you think Im talking about you for some reason.


You aimed that at anyone who dare bite back at you at you. 
And i'm one of them, So that was aimed at me, Along with anyone else you diss like.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> Ofcourse, I was just pointing out that it could be doubled when breeding two Enigmas,
> And even more so if any of the breeder Enigmas express enigma syndrome,
> Enigma to Enigma till we know more is a area that involves the highest risk to potential future Enigma offspring Produced.
> 
> ...


 
Ayone else that dared to bite!!!! Im sure theres just loads that would have not hesitate to have a go if they felt the need! so wrong again as usual! 
no one else replied because most know where Im coming from and feel the same as me! 
and to be honest I cant think of anyone on the forum that I diss like as you put it (its spelt dislike actually) apart from self opinionated self loving jargon users who confuse more than help because they think their so clever!!! do you know anyone that fits that discription? :whistling2:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

reading this :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> And to be honest I cant think of anyone on the forum that I diss like


So the below was aimed at me then.



tonkaz0 said:


> You will no doubt get a very confusing long as your arm list later from some self professed Gecko genius or Bull:censor: idiot! I mentioned no names I hasten to add!


 


tonkaz0 said:


> like Ive said before! no names its just that you think Im talking about you for some reason.


So not only do you add words to quotes to fit your interpretation, you also lie as well, As you've stated, If there no one else you dislike. Then there's no one else to`call a self professed Gecko genius or Bull:censor: idiot other than me.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

> You will no doubt get a very confusing long as your arm list later from some self professed Gecko genius or Bull:censor: idiot! I mentioned no names I hasten to add!


I don't know what's gone on in the past, but really, was there any need apart from to try and discredit Gazz's answer?

If the OP doesn't understand his answer they can ask or ignore it.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> So the below was aimed at me then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Liar thats rich coming from you!! your the one twisting it!
go and read it all again, I did not mention your name once! you just presume all the time, which bit do you think I mean in the bit you`ve quoted? Bull:censor: or genius? obviously you think your one of the other or maybe both!.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

MrMike said:


> I don't know what's gone on in the past, but really, was there any need apart from to try and discredit Gazz's answer?
> 
> If the OP doesn't understand his answer they can ask or ignore it.


 
Sorry I missed this one! but Mike I didnt discredit anything he said as I wrote it before he put his list up, neither did I mention him by name once.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> go and read it all again, I did not mention your name once! you just presume all the time,


You've already said there no one else on this forum you dislike. So if there's no one else you dislike, Then these no one else to call a self professed Gecko genius or Bull:censor: idiot!. Is there you muppit.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

> > I don't know what's gone on in the past, but really, was there any need apart from to try and discredit Gazz's answer?
> >
> > If the OP doesn't understand
> 
> ...


Anyone who frequent these parts will know exactly who it was aimed at. And insinuating that person is a "self proclaimed gecko genius" and an "idiot" is an attempt to discredit them.

Please use the PM system, I know a lot of people are getting bored of this. There is an ignore function is he really winds you up that much.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> You've already said there no one else on this forum you dislike. So if there's no one else you dislike, Then these no one else to call a self professed Gecko genius or Bull:censor: idiot!. Is there you muppit.


 
Do you really think of what your saying when you say it? where have I said your name? it could have been aimed at anyone, Muppit ha ha thats a cracker.





MrMike said:


> Anyone who frequent these parts will know exactly who it was aimed at. And insinuating that person is a "self proclaimed gecko genius" and an "idiot" is an attempt to discredit them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Mike but I`ll pass on that! strangely enough no one else has said their bored with anything but thanks for sharing that with me, like you say they can always use the ignore fuction, 
by the way Im not the one wound up.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> Do you really think of what your saying when you say it? where have I said your name? *it could have been aimed at anyone*.


Don't make out your pi$$ing in the breeze, There's no one else you dislike as you've already stated, Remember, 
So who else is there to say it to. You think your being smart but your really not.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

:lol2:


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

wned8:



:lol2:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> Don't make out your pi$$ing in the breeze, There's no one else you dislike as you've already stated, Remember,
> So who else is there to say it to. You think your being smart but your really not.


 
Urinating in the breeze! na not me! tried that once years ago! very messy!,
like I keep saying to you! and please keep up!..go back! take your time!and read it slowly so it sinks in! I have not mentioned your name once! if you think that I mean you well thats life, just because we have had these little spats in the past it doesnt mean all my time is spent thinking about you! there might be someone else on here that Im not keen on and wrote it on here for them, for all you know I might quite like you now ha ha,
as for not being smart I beg to differ! Ive made you stop doing what you think is smart for a couple of days havent I? and given us all a rest, and thats smart enough for me, so pick your dummy up and get back into your pram and get some kip who knows you might dream up some new names to put in your lists.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> Urinating in the breeze! na not me! tried that once years ago! very messy!,
> like I keep saying to you! and please keep up!..go back! take your time!and read it slowly so it sinks in! I have not mentioned your name once! if you think that I mean you well thats life, just because we have had these little spats in the past it doesnt mean all my time is spent thinking about you! there might be someone else on here that Im not keen on and wrote it on here for them, for all you know I might quite like you now ha ha,
> as for not being smart I beg to differ! Ive made you stop doing what you think is smart for a couple of days havent I? and given us all a rest, and thats smart enough for me, so pick your dummy up and get back into your pram and get some kip who knows you might dream up some new names to put in your lists.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Now then, what started this childish spat to begin with?

I agree with Mike, there was absolutely no need for you to discredit another individual's answer after your own, whoever you aimed the 'self proclaimed gecko genius' comment at it was completely unnecessary.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

You are fine to urinate in the breeze as long as you are not standing downwind surely? 

And see Tony, this is why I have someone on my block list. The first and only time I have ever used a block list on any forum in fact! I don't see the bull**** spouted that way!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

nuttybabez said:


> You are fine to urinate in the breeze as long as you are not standing downwind surely?
> 
> And see Tony, this is why I have someone on my block list. The first and only time I have ever used a block list on any forum in fact! I don't see the bull**** spouted that way!


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)




----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

daveplymouth said:


> :lol2:





Ged said:


> wned8:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol2:





gazz said:


> image





gazz said:


> image
> image





daveplymouth said:


> image


And its all these immature comments and pictures that encourage behaviour like this.



MrMike said:


> I don't know what's gone on in the past, but really, was there any need apart from to try and discredit Gazz's answer?
> 
> If the OP doesn't understand his answer they can ask or ignore it.


The key word in Mikes statement is PAST!
All of these digs and comments are because of disagreements that have happened in the past, are we all not old enough and mature enough to put things behind us and agree to disagree on some things?



MrMike said:


> Please use the PM system, I know a lot of people are getting bored of this. There is an ignore function is he really winds you up that much.


Aye, i personally am getting incredibly bored of this sort of thing.
Hence why i tend not to visit the genetics section as much as i used to.
This used to be the place where intellectual debate went on, now it seems its just a place for catty digs towards/between certain members.

Can you imagine how many people have read threads such as these and been put off asking questions in this section through fear of starting a mass slanging match? If i were a parent i would be put off the forum by recent threads in this section alone!

Can we all not learn, that certain people have different ways of putting things across. This may be due to differing levels of knowledge or other factors. After all people on forums talk through a screen, no emotion can be displayed through typed words alone, so its very easy to misinterpret something. Everyone is guilty of this............


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I liked the immature comments and pictures I found them very funny , that cat one was great:lol2:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> And its all these immature comments and pictures that encourage behaviour like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Im not saying your right or wrong Sam but *I do apologise *to first of all the guy who first put up the thread and to you! Mike and to all whos reading these threads that Ive caused an unsavoury atmosphere on here as that was the last thing I intended! most of the time on here it does make a good read and you can learn quite a lot from the well "clued up ones"! sometimes in life something get up your nose and you have two choices! ignore or retaliate! the comment I put up was now on reflection stupid and thoughtless! but like its been pointed out there is a ignore facility on the forum and our brain has also got the same facility built in! so it could well have been ignored as there was no name attached and it could have been aimed at anyone, you say the key word is past but what has been said in the past is in the past! nothing to do with here and now! if one chooses to think that way thats up to the individual! also I would like to add I did not discredit anyones replies about genetics either ,so with that I apologise to you again for spoiling your reading, I will not add any more to this thread unless quoted on or addressed too.


----------



## daveplymouth (May 26, 2009)

> And its all these immature comments and pictures that encourage behaviour like this.


Bloody lighten up! 

You find this thread immature yet are happy read it and stick your pennys worth in. If you dont like the way this thread has gone then dont read it. Simples!


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

daveplymouth said:


> Bloody lighten up!
> 
> You find this thread immature yet are happy read it and stick your pennys worth in. If you dont like the way this thread has gone then dont read it. Simples!


agree'd


----------

